# [Solved] Gnome e mount partizioni del disco fisso

## armaoin

Salve a tutti ho un piccolo problemino con gnome per il montaggio delle partizioni sul mio hard disk.

In pratica se specifico la partizione in /etc/fstab ad esempio con la riga:

```
/dev/sda3      /mnt/sda3   vfat      user,noauto   0 0
```

La partizione "scompare" da gnome (in nautilus sotto Risorse/Computer non la vedo più), ma la posso montare semplicemente con mount.

Se cancello la riga da fstab la partizione ricompare in gnome ma quando provo ad aprirla mi dice tramite un pop up "Impossible montare la partizione Authentication is required".

Io vorrei semplicemente poter aprire la partizione da nautilus, cosa dovrei fare per farlo funzionare?Last edited by armaoin on Thu Jan 20, 2011 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dursino

prova a levare noauto e mettere auto .

Così di regola ti si monta in automatico.

Cosa contiene la partizione, dati in vfat?

----------

## armaoin

 *dursino wrote:*   

> prova a levare noauto e mettere auto .
> 
> Così di regola ti si monta in automatico.
> 
> Cosa contiene la partizione, dati in vfat?

 

Con auto la partizione si monta all'avvio del sistema e comunque in modo indipendente da gnome (ho fatto la prova per scrupolo ma non risolve il problema). Probabilmente devo dire a gnome che il mio utente ha i privilegi necessari a montare il disco solo che non so come devo farlo (policykit? regola udev? boh??).

----------

## djinnZ

l'utente deve essere nel gruppo disk(s) e non ricordo quali altri (uso kde) e bada che l'opzione user consente il mount agli uenti ma non l'unmount, per abilitare anche quello devi utilizzare users (possibile che la scimmiaccia se ne avveda e non consenta anche il mount da utente per questo? Non lo facevo tanto intelligente ma tutto può essere).

----------

## armaoin

Alla fine ho risolto installando polkit-gnome che mi mancava avendo installato gnome-light

----------

## Onip

da me è richiesto da nm-applet e da gnome-power-manager[policykit], cioè con la use policykit abilitata.

----------

## armaoin

Si anche io ho la useflag policykit (anche perchè senza gnome non si installa) ma non ho nulla che si porta dietro polkit-gnome (non ho ne nm-applet ne gnome-power-manager) pensandoci bene sarebbe opportuno che polkit-gnome fosse messo come dipendenza diretta per gnome-light (o nautilus o gvfs o gnome-disk-utility o cmq di chi si occupa dell'automount attualmente).

----------

